# help needed with synodontis project!!



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi
I am newby to this forum and I enjoy all the info from many fundis.

Present job in jeopardy :sad: . Want to start a project with synodontis eupterus.
Have no idea of the international scene and market, but want to explore the feasibility of supplying catfish to the international market.
We are able to breed the synodontis eupterus, also platydoras costatus, also agamyxis pectifinifrons sucessfully.
I am in South Africa and need advice regarding the international demand and feasibility of such a project.

Thanks in advance

Regards
Ingo


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you mean with hormone injections or without? 

As far as I know, no one's done it without on those fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

unfortunately here in the USA we are doing the same with the Synodontus and many many other species of fish. Right now Synodontus eupterus go for around $15 American if that helps.


----------

